# Adding a GSD to be with our King Charles Cavalier



## BCC (Apr 12, 2008)

My wife has always been in love with GSD since she was a little girl. Our current dog is a 2 year old 22lb King Charles Cavalier. He's friendly with bigger dogs but is absolutely the gentlest thing you ever saw. No fight or aggression in him at all. He's a lap dog who loves to go for runs with me in nearby fields and woods.

He's used to living with an older female beagle, who passed away 3 months ago at 15 years old. 

Would love to add a female GSD puppy from a reputable breeder. Should I be concerned about the well being of my Cavalier with a growing playful GSD? 

Thanks for any input

Here's a pic.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I don't think you have to worry. They will learn from each other on what is and isn't exceptable


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

What a pretty girl! No, introduced and monitored correctly, large and small dogs co-exist. Find a good reputable breeder who can work with matching you and your family with a dog that will fit best. That breeder will also offer you input and suggestions on introducing another pup to your family to help make the transition go smoothly







Good luck in your search!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your cute King Charles will be fine. i actually think your King Charles wil be the boss. there was a King Charles in our puppy class. his name is Teddy. Teddy was sponky. he played really rough with this Doberman puppy. all of the dogs in this were 9 weeks to 11 weeks old. i like those King Charles. i also like the contrast of a big dog and a small dog together. you and your family are going to have so much fun with two dogs. good luck. get a Black and Red Shepherd. the color will go great with your King Charles.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry. I have a 2yo Yorkie and a 11w pup. Everything is great!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Oh my gosh......the Cavilier's are sooooo cute. That is a breed I may consider when I'm too old to handle a GSD.
I just love them.

Beautiful picture!!!!!!


----------



## Jrenkie (Jun 9, 2004)

Since I have the following mix:

<ul>[*]100 lb male GSD [*]85 lb female GSD [*]25 lb female American Eskimo [*]4.5 lb female Pomeranian [/list]
My guess is you shouldn't worry at all


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have a friend on another board who owns 2 Cavaliers and 1 GSD so you should be fine.


----------



## doggggggghggg (11 mo ago)

I’m only a little bit late, but yeah I have 2 GSD and one calavlier and they are fine


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is a 14 year old thread. The posters are not here anymore.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome. Start an introduction thread and post pics of your dogs


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

My boy actually had a Cav playmate growing up. They don't get to see each other too often anymore, but they used to wrestle and play from the time when they were about the same size. They made a lot of noise, and the poor Cav's owner is blind, so every time they played together she was always sure my boy was killing her little pup, but they never left a mark on each other.

Now that my GSD is much bigger, he is very careful around little dogs and STILL makes a lot of noise, but is very gentle when he plays with them and watches his step so he doesn't trample them. (Current neighbor has a bichon that thinks he's a great dane)

So as long as the cav doesn't mind a boisterous playful puppy around they should be fine together and it will even be good for the future adult GSD.

Edit: Oops! Only just now saw it's an old thread


----------

